# 

## ntgale

Cześć, zarejestrowałem się tu ponieważ poszukuję informacji, porad oraz wykonawcy modernizacji instalacji CO i CWU w domu z 1975 roku, gdzie wszystkie instalacje są starego typu a kocioł na węgiel.

----------


## loziniak

Cześć! Instalacja się już sypie? Chcesz wymieniać całość, czy tylko odświeżyć?

----------

